

I Followed My Stolen iPhone and Became a Celebrity in China - gmazzotti
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/i-followed-my-stolen-iphone-across-the-world-became-a-celebr?bffb&utm_term=4ldqphz#.kd29Dgr1p

======
mortar
I would honestly never have imagined this scenario as my gut reaction would
have been to immediately block a stolen phone. With such a positive twist on
phone theft, I wonder how many people will purposely leave their stolen phones
unblocked hoping to experience a similar journey.

